
Hear us Roar - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/hear-us-roar-8e0fbab9f36c#.qztrgj1p6
======
DinahDavis
Earlier this week I posted this link. It is a reactionary piece to Trump
winning the election and it's impact on women in tech.

The post was flagged almost as soon as it was added :-). The only answer I
have for this happening is blatant sexism. There is nothing that goes against
Hacker News rules that I am aware of in the post.

I wanted to bring this to your attention Hacker News Community. As I don't
think it reflects the majority of users here.

~~~
angersock
It's a short piece with little to learn from or engage with beyond upvoting in
solidarity.

Might I suggest something that goes into more detail on why the work is
important, how it differs from the status quo, or what the Trump
administration is doing or could do to better align with those goals?

~~~
DinahDavis
Thanks for the feedback. I think that is a fair response and gives me
something real to think about.

However, someone just flagging it so others can no longer comment on it isn't
very productive. That is what bothers me about it.

I can totally see your point of view on this particular story.

~~~
grzm
Another reason people might flag it is in the same vein as the one the gp
noted, in that there's little to engage with. Given how other threads have
gone on similar issues, they've generated a lot of heat and unfortunately very
little light. Rather than create another thread where this can happen, raising
tensions even higher, they're flagging it to prevent the same thing happening
again, even if they support the post.

